# Help* What did I buy?



## Wayne Adam (Jan 7, 2012)

I am hoping that the prewar experts can help me. I just bought this bike, another rural PA find. Can you tell me the manufacturer, the year and the rarity or value please?
I cannot find a serial number. All the parts except the rims appear to be original to the bike, but you tell me. It has a very nice fork, and the tank and rack
are restorable. There is no badge or badge holes , and no identifing marks. Also, the long pointed front fender looks interesting. Anyway, any help would be appreciated and if anyone has pictures of the bike, could you please post them.
Thanks............Wayne


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 7, 2012)

sure looks like a 20's early 30's meade ranger motobike. and the front fender looks like a rear one in place of the original front with the tip cut off in that shape.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 7, 2012)

My guess was Mead too, but no holes for a headbadge? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 7, 2012)

*One answer & more questions*

Thanks guys. I thought it might be a Meade, but still a couple of questions. First, I did find the badge holes that had been filled in with paint. They are way on the sides the way
a Meade badge would be attached. Now, two questions...My fork is one piece with the truss supports beautifully cast and machined rounded and smooth. All of the Meade pictures I find have that
support and fork looking differently???. Also, what is with the strange front fender. It seems to fit correctly, but the front is way too long & has a point. The rear fender looks correct for Meade.
 Just some more food for thought.........................Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 7, 2012)

*Post Script...*

PS... I paid $100.00 for what you see, was that fair, and also, any idea where I might find a serial number.............Thanks, Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2012)

Great deal, sent you a pm...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 7, 2012)

Could you post some more pictures of the flying saucer headset?  I don't think I've ever seen one like that. And do the matching holes in the top tube and tank lead to anything inside the tank?  Looks interesting!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 8, 2012)

I believe you have a Wald aftermarket "newsboy" rack on the back, it might well be newer then the bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 8, 2012)

*Plans for the bike*

I know all of you hate to hear this, but I am probably going to part out this bike. Now, I am really broke right now, haven't had work in a long time,
so I need to get as much as I can for the parts. I know pretty much what they are worth. You can shoot me offers, but by next week I am going to
have to list them on Ebay. The parts will be,the Tank, Frame, Rear rack, front 28" rim & tire, fenders, Sprocket & crank, all of these appear to be Ranger parts, Brian tells me that
the fork is Schwinn,, so the fork & trussrods will be goint also. I am not trying to piss anyone off with the Ebay thing, but that is how I have survived for the past 12 years.
                                                                                                                                                                              Wayne


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 8, 2012)

*part out*

The fork and frame look like teens/20's Schwinn made to me.  I think a Mead fork would have a vertical ridge and/or be nickel plated.


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> PS... I paid $100.00 for what you see, was that fair, and also, any idea where I might find a serial number.............Thanks, Wayne




Great deal for $100.


----------

